# Fairly short fursuiter question



## Vienna (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a vertically challenged fur fan (about 4'11) who is interested in making a fursuit, my fursona is a two toned fennec fox and i've noticed that most fursuiters are fairly tall or at least of average height .. would someone of my size look awkward or not as good in a fursuit? honest opinions please ;D

*EDIT* 
1. how tall are you guys?
2. have you seen suiters on the shorter side?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

depends on how well the fursuit looks ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

since you are not that tall i could imagine that a fennec suit would look freaking adorable X3
so yeah, it kinda depends on how well its being made^^ but i dont think it would look awkward (or any more awkward than fursuits look already if you know what i mean XD)


----------



## Vienna (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> since you are not that tall i could imagine that a fennec suit would look freaking adorable X3
> so yeah, it kinda depends on how well its being made^^ but i dont think it would look awkward (or any more awkward than fursuits look already if you know what i mean XD)



XD yarr.. thats similar to what one of my friends said.. i hope it works out that way teehee


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 9, 2010)

Vienna said:


> I'm a vertically challenged fur fan (about 4'11) who is interested in making a fursuit, my fursona is a two toned fennec fox and i've noticed that most fursuiters are fairly tall or at least of average height .. would someone of my size look awkward or not as good in a fursuit? honest opinions please ;D
> 
> *EDIT*
> 1. how tall are you guys?
> 2. have you seen suiters on the shorter side?



I'm 5'3" and am one of the smaller fursuiters in Brisbane, Australia, and no you wouldn't look awkward at all! Why if your character was slim, supercute and fuzzy it'd be perfect!


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

If you're slim and go for a smaller than average head, sure.
I just don't think a huge head will look very good regardless, but on a short person it would stand out more and look ridiculous.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 9, 2010)

I effing love short fursuiters, they're much cuter than taller fursuiters, it's kinda scary seeing tall people in cartoony costumes.. Anyways I'm 5'1" and fursuits look fine on me, I'd suggest trying to get a small-ish head though or it might look big on you.

EDIT: Uhh, just realised the poster above me said the same thing XD;


----------



## Beetlecat (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm short. And I look perfectly fine in suit. I like smaller suiters, IMO we look much cuter.

Onai (on the left) is probably about your height: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3348043/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I gets it, the thread title is a pun, hehe.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm 5'4" shorter that other suiters I've seen and I think I look fine. the tall ones can be kinda scary.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 10, 2010)

okay i feel relieved, i was afraid of going to a con and not looking too good
whew, my anxiety is all cleared up. thanks guise ='D


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 10, 2010)

I think some of the smaller fursuits are cuter than larger ones.


----------



## NoxTigress (Mar 10, 2010)

Vienna said:


> okay i feel relieved, i was afraid of going to a con and not looking too good
> whew, my anxiety is all cleared up. thanks guise ='D



To be honest, if you're doing a fennec suit and you're under five feet, you'll probably be beating people off with a stick.  Because fennecs are tiny and super adorable.  =D  So a 4ft 11in fennec is going to be so much cuter than a six foot tall fennec.


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm 4'11" too! But FAU will be my first furcon, so I dunno how short/tall most suiters are.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2010)

just remember to bring a spotter. Cons are great places to suit as absolutely strangers will have your back if something goes wrong, and they know better than to pull tails and such, but there are crowds, and being short, in a suit, in a crowd can be scary, especially if you're just trying to get to the headless lounge.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> just remember to bring a spotter. Cons are great places to suit as absolutely strangers will have your back if something goes wrong, and they know better than to pull tails and such, but there are crowds, and being short, in a suit, in a crowd can be scary, especially if you're just trying to get to the headless lounge.



Oh my gosh, you are very right about that, that is good advice, good thing my VERY tall friend is coming with me to the next con im going to, he will also be suiting, haha the hight difference will be lulzy.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 12, 2010)

I adore suiting at cons, but I often get stuck in corners because i don't have the vision or dex to get myself out of it. My tall friend comes along and leads me away. :3


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm 5'9,'' and I've seen fursuiters that are MUCH shorter than I am. Also, by making a smaller suit you save on fabric. :3


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 5'2'', and I have a partial... I mean being short, you're gonna look short, just make sure everything is proportional and shit. 

I think you'll be fine! YAY another short fursuiter I'm not alone <3


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 5'4 and I don't have too many problems...except being used as a armrest by some taller suiters as a joke -.-


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 13, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> I'm 5'4 and I don't have too many problems...except being used as a armrest by some taller suiters as a joke -.-



I know right? I'm 5'4" and it happens often, though once I stepped back just before someone was about to use me as an armrest, resulted in husky vs mutt races around the park XD;


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 13, 2010)

NoxTigress said:


> To be honest, if you're doing a fennec suit and you're under five feet, you'll probably be beating people off with a stick.



Most people use their hands, you know.

BWAH HA HAH, I COULDN'T RESIST A STRAIGHT LINE LIKE THAT - THANKS, YOU MADE MY DAY, WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!           etc


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 14, 2010)

lol, ironically I always wondered about this myself. xD I'm 5'3", though I guess if I got a hyena suit it'd work out.

But yeah, good luck with it! I agree with the spotter idea.. I know I'd have someone with me while I was out in public. ;B Would be embarrassing to trip over something and have your fursuit head go flying off. xD


----------



## Fay V (Mar 14, 2010)

When I was at Rainfurrest 09 I nearly took out a water table XD
My spotter was very good at pointing out things to me though, and getting me out of the zombeh hordes.


----------



## onai (Mar 17, 2010)

Hooray! I'm an example ;P. But generally being shorter dosen't affect things much. I've got unbelievably awesome vision in my head, and plus- you're a fennec! they're ment to be short and adorable


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 17, 2010)

Vienna said:


> I'm a vertically challenged fur fan (about 4'11) who is interested in making a fursuit, my fursona is a two toned fennec fox and i've noticed that most fursuiters are fairly tall or at least of average height .. would someone of my size look awkward or not as good in a fursuit? honest opinions please ;D
> 
> *EDIT*
> 1. how tall are you guys?
> 2. have you seen suiters on the shorter side?


 
Well, Im 6 foot, but I think short furs have a cuteness to them Ill never be able to have. and being a Fennec Fox, its better that you are short, their really small, and cute.


----------



## Bir (Mar 17, 2010)

XD Hilarious. You'd be so cute <3

It's funny because I just made a two toned fennec fox tail for myself. xD


----------



## Bir (Mar 17, 2010)

Also, I'm pretty short. About 5'3. I wish I was shorter, because... short people are cute and awesome.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> XD Hilarious. You'd be so cute <3
> 
> It's funny because I just made a two toned fennec fox tail for myself. xD



Oooo
can i see pics!
im having trouble with my costume i need ideas XD


----------



## Bir (Mar 17, 2010)

Sure!

Here you go: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3556428


----------



## Vienna (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww its so cute and fluffeh lookin :}


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2010)

For a Fennec, it wouldn't matter.

Compared to me and Trp, I am a 6'1" monster while she is a 5 foot nothing dragon. :V


----------



## Bir (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! ^^ If you're ever interested in ordering one, feel free to visit my shop. Link is in my signature =3


----------



## Cruce (Apr 19, 2010)

I am a suiter, and I'm 5'0". If you commission someone for a suit, make sure they know you're small, most makers will make smaller heads so you don't look stupid. XD I wear a colorful tanuki and an undead bull terrier...well and a faun (but that's more for renaissance faires then cons) and people think it's "soooo cute!"


----------



## Ixis (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm 5'3. I can pull off my dog character, it depends on the suit's "personality" I guess


----------



## Karana (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey there! I'm 5-1" as well can you send me a pic of you in a fursuit I just wanna make sure that I'm not to small I guess I'm pretty tall for my age though I'm 11 Im sorry if this sounds super creepy I just dont wanna look like a tiny person


----------



## Karana (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm 5-1" and I have wondered the same thing, I'm pretty tall for my age though, I'm 11 so yeah. I just wanna make sure I don't look weird because people can't see my face or age so they will think I'm really shor, I just got used to being called strech so...


----------



## Birdkisses (Jun 29, 2015)

I know bubbles fennec is short, but she is also a fennec and looks SUPER adorable.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bubblesfennec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NycBIsPHqmY


----------

